# 30 600 HPS 400 site room. Pictures!



## comercial (Jan 29, 2009)

Well guys im back from the dead, sorry I bailed, things got hot and all i can say is never trust a women when you doing this stuff.

30 600 watt lights, 400 site. 3 resivors 2 banks going into each res. 5 lights above each bank of tubes. = 30 lights. roughly 25give or take a few every harvest.

Dont ask me about power consumption, because i dont want to start a thread about how "it is bad to steal power and thats how you get caught thread".

I hope everyone has been well.

This is all train wreck.

-Comercial


----------



## Dirtfree (Jan 29, 2009)

WOW!!! I just poped wood over those pictures. Do you need a farm hand? LOL


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 29, 2009)

Gorgeous man, very nice set up.


----------



## comercial (Jan 29, 2009)

I maybe moving and doing something smaller soon. I will try to keep you guys updated.



Thundercat said:


> Gorgeous man, very nice set up.


----------



## Hedgehunter (Jan 29, 2009)

very nice !! id love to do somthing like that one day, take a very controlled risk. how do you keep that room cool ?


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 29, 2009)

Have you done any breeding?


----------



## comercial (Jan 29, 2009)

Never have, and I havent messed with too many different strains maybe 4 in all. I think it takes at least a year to really hone a strain in to your grow set up. I'm thinking of buying some purple wreck seeds.



Thundercat said:


> Have you done any breeding?


----------



## 420inNC (Jan 29, 2009)

man that is a very nice set up you got there


----------



## comercial (Jan 29, 2009)

There is enough room in my basement to do another room like this.... which would nice. I would love to have 2 flower rooms with 30 lights each so 60 lights total. 
I was thinking I could run 30 during the day, and 30 at night 60 at one time might be too much. 

My only problem would be the amount of clones needed.

I could run this set up for like 3 years and retire... they only thing is lately i have been getting nervous in regards to getting caught, but anything over 99 plants is pretty much the same felony for what i know. And this set up along is a shit load of work.

Comercial



420inNC said:


> man that is a very nice set up you got there


----------



## DeweyKox (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow, looks like a very impressive grow op! Retire that quick, nice.......


----------



## Lokee (Jan 30, 2009)

That is a sweet setup. i'm growing a trainwreck right now, bout 4 weeks into flower. man is it a sweet strain.


----------



## UserFriendly (Feb 2, 2009)

I'd trade it all for a little more.


----------



## SocalsFinestMMJ (Feb 2, 2009)

wow thats a operatio0n... do u have anymore pics?? like oh the whole setup?? what do u run aero?? nft? i see the pvc tubes and the feed lines but there is soo many plants its hard to see whats goin on in there... u must have a 5ton airconditioner in there.. what kinda nutes u useing?


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Feb 2, 2009)

i just ordered trainwreck and a few people on here say its good but i would love to know about the characteristics? for example some sativa strains i can flower from a 6inch clone and end up with a 5foot plant, im looking for a dank stinkin end product, one that my friends will drool for


----------



## comercial (Feb 2, 2009)

2 x 20,000 btu ac. Its aero. And I veg in the cloneing maching.. then transplant veg for 3 more days then flower. I will work on more pics in a bit.




SocalsFinestMMJ said:


> wow thats a operatio0n... do u have anymore pics?? like oh the whole setup?? what do u run aero?? nft? i see the pvc tubes and the feed lines but there is soo many plants its hard to see whats goin on in there... u must have a 5ton airconditioner in there.. what kinda nutes u useing?


----------



## smartbadguy (Feb 4, 2009)

how hot dose it get in there?


----------



## smokeandfly (Feb 4, 2009)

wow your power bill must be huge im thinking of doing something like this but with flood and drain setup and white widow just need the space to do it in and a couple more grows to get funds up and im there il be retired by the time im 25  how much experience do you need to get profit out of something like that? dont wanna spend the cash then fuck it over.


----------



## holmes (Feb 4, 2009)

he steals the electric, he mentions it first page


----------



## puffntuff (Feb 4, 2009)

All this talk about retirement has me thinking


----------



## smokeandfly (Feb 5, 2009)

true my bad theres no way id steal electricity you hear so many people getting busted because of it.... what i would do is find out when my neighbours were going on hols and tap a underground feed into there power supply it would be enough to run 1 or 2 lights off then do the same with other side and you have free electricity for 4 lights wouldnt recomend this idea if you like your neighbours.


----------



## smokeandfly (Feb 5, 2009)

yer retirement has got me thinking aswell shit iv got another 40years of working infront of me


----------



## headbandrocker (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow Great setup bro!

I am interested in doing a large aerosetup,did you buy or build yours?
How much did it cost? What do you yield from this setup?Thanks!

how are these: http://www.gchydro.com/aerojet/HSAJ12x2.asp


----------



## swayer77 (Feb 6, 2009)

if you were to throw out a ballpark figure how much would you say that you generally yield from this setup?


----------



## headbandrocker (Feb 6, 2009)

I think he said 25? But i would think more like 5o lbs! In the medical bible theres a grow with 14 x 6oos over 4oo clones and they yielded 27 lbs,but i think it was top feed.
the aero seems like it would get you there so much faster! 
Comercialo you have a shot of you room empty?
How large is the room? That is what ive been searching for!


----------



## TOKEMASTERFLEX (Feb 6, 2009)

very nice man....youve got about ten more lights runnnin than me.....paying for 20 lights and pumps and everything else plus people living only cost 500 bucks a month
couldn't imagine paying for 30..........I kinda wanna do something like this but i like growing trees


----------



## jnicewonder (Feb 6, 2009)

Dude Train Wreck is the SHIT!!!! That and Purple Kush are all that I smoke! Ha I wish I knew you, bet I could get it cheaper than 425 an O.


----------



## comercial (Feb 7, 2009)

about 27 is the most so far, I would love to pull a pound per light.



swayer77 said:


> if you were to throw out a ballpark figure how much would you say that you generally yield from this setup?


----------



## spiked1 (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice, and just like everyone else, you've got me thinking.


----------



## hugetom80s (Feb 7, 2009)

comercial said:


> about 27 is the most so far, I would love to pull a pound per light.


That shouldn't be a problem, I know some people get a good bit more than that per light.

What nutrients do you use? Climate control? CO2?


----------



## headbandrocker (Feb 7, 2009)

Commercial:
What size is this room?


----------



## smokeandfly (Feb 7, 2009)

if you made a few alterations to your room and maybe strain you could be pulling 20 oz off each plant


----------



## Smiley D (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice

So.....ahhh...

How do you steal power?

I think that's the most pertinent question raised by this thread.


----------



## smokeandfly (Feb 8, 2009)

you bypass the thingo that counts how much power you use forgot what its called. the only thing is so many people get caught this way because they notice power going missing and you get in abig trouble for that plus they find your grow. back in the day you use to be able to put a magnet next to the counter and it would stop it but these days that wont work so you prob would have to run a line before it straight to your grow room i recomend stealing for just the grow room if you steal it at all because if you steal for the whole house it will be pretty obviouse when you have lights on and no power bill


----------



## ProfessorMembrane (Feb 8, 2009)

smokeandfly said:


> true my bad theres no way id steal electricity you hear so many people getting busted because of it.... what i would do is find out when my neighbours were going on hols and tap a underground feed into there power supply it would be enough to run 1 or 2 lights off then do the same with other side and you have free electricity for 4 lights wouldnt recomend this idea if you like your neighbours.


Obtaining Electrical Energy without paying for it is easier than you think. Energy is so expensive primarily because of the way it is produced centrally & "shipped" along power lines to different areas. Power lines are notorious for bleeding out huge amounts of energy, if you set up your own power line running parallel (not touching, parallel!) to existing "hot" lines, your parallel line will receive a charge equal to that running through the main line! The Supreme Court has ruled that if Energy Companies cannot keep electricity inside their lines, it is not a crime to use this "wasted" energy.


----------



## Smiley D (Feb 8, 2009)

ProfessorMembrane said:


> Obtaining Electrical Energy without paying for it is easier than you think. Energy is so expensive primarily because of the way it is produced centrally & "shipped" along power lines to different areas. Power lines are notorious for bleeding out huge amounts of energy, if you set up your own power line running parallel (not touching, parallel!) to existing "hot" lines, your parallel line will receive a charge equal to that running through the main line! The Supreme Court has ruled that if Energy Companies cannot keep electricity inside their lines, it is not a crime to use this "wasted" energy.



Interesting. Any more info on this concept or maybe some links?

Great post, plus rep.


----------



## comercial (Feb 8, 2009)

I will post a picture with the room built with no plants.

Comercial



headbandrocker said:


> I think he said 25? But i would think more like 5o lbs! In the medical bible theres a grow with 14 x 6oos over 4oo clones and they yielded 27 lbs,but i think it was top feed.
> the aero seems like it would get you there so much faster!
> Comercialo you have a shot of you room empty?
> How large is the room? That is what ive been searching for!


----------



## comercial (Feb 8, 2009)

Botanicare pro grow/bloom. With Trinity.

I run C02, I will post a picture later.

I have pulled more, but I only veg for 3 days.

I will explain later, sorry for being short but I wont have time until tomorrow.

Thanks,

Comercial



hugetom80s said:


> That shouldn't be a problem, I know some people get a good bit more than that per light.
> 
> What nutrients do you use? Climate control? CO2?


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 8, 2009)

Im definitely impressed. 

Somewhat envious too.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 8, 2009)

smokeandfly said:


> you bypass the thingo that counts how much power you use forgot what its called. the only thing is so many people get caught this way because they notice power going missing and you get in abig trouble for that plus they find your grow.


 
I live on a lake and many homes are only used by their owners in the summer on weekends or for a week or two vacation in the summer and some weekends and one guy I know came up with a good way to steal power, well fairly good at least so far since he has not been caught yet. 

His neighbors hardly use their home so he dug in a power line from their well house and tapped into their electricity and then of course ran the line to his home. Now he doesnt have a major setup like the one this thread is based on so in his case the neighbors bill did not change enough for them to sit up and take notice and his did not go up at all. 

Now if they ever have well problems and someone comes in to repair it they will of course spot the wiring and might ask the homeowner what is up and then he is busted but since the people use the home so little the odds of that happening, at least for a fairly long time, are slim so he takes the risk. 

I am not sure it is all that wise but it was inventive of him.


----------



## comercial (Feb 8, 2009)

Please dont try this if your a novice around electicity.. this WILL END YOUR LIFE if you FUCK UP.

Buy a house where the power conduit is either under ground or runs through the inside of the wall. (Not the ones where the power mask/poll is on the ouside of the house) This will make the tap visible.

Through a industrial electrical company you can buy temperary taps/splice. The top the splice tool / Tap tool is plastic, the piercing screw that taps the line is not just the top where the screw driver is used. When the 2 screws on the tap have fully pierced the line the plastic should snap off, this helps to prevent shock. You want heat shrink rubber around the tap if you can when done. 

Run your new line to your new fuse box.

And you have bypassed the meter, if they test the line before your tap you will get busted. I dont recomend a power tap for anything under 16 lights.

And I dont recomend anyone steal power. Marijuana laws are wrong. And stealing is wrong.

That being said i contradict my self daily! 

--Comercial




Smiley D said:


> Nice
> 
> So.....ahhh...
> 
> ...


----------



## comercial (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm working on it. Thanks.



smokeandfly said:


> if you made a few alterations to your room and maybe strain you could be pulling 20 oz off each plant


----------



## ProfessorMembrane (Feb 8, 2009)

Smiley D said:


> Interesting. Any more info on this concept or maybe some links?
> 
> Great post, plus rep.


The simplest method for establishing a "Parallel Bleed Line" that contains the most user-friendly instructions is available in the "Anarchists' Cookbook 2000 Edition" a simple google search will give you a download site for this document.

Police & Energy Regulators will unhook your parallel line if they find it, but they cannot prosecute you over it, they do not even have an accurate method of measuring the amount of energy you are consuming, because you are creating your own draw from the main line.


----------



## Smiley D (Feb 8, 2009)

Neat concept, thanks professor.


----------



## swayer77 (Feb 8, 2009)

So, comercial, you must be making like 200,000 - 300,000 a year with this setup, eh?


----------



## sparat1k (Feb 8, 2009)

i'm impressed, as far as i am concerned your just supplying a product people want lol


----------



## hugetom80s (Feb 12, 2009)

comercial said:


> Botanicare pro grow/bloom. With Trinity.
> 
> I run C02, I will post a picture later.
> 
> ...



Sounds good. If you don't get the yields you're looking for you might want to check into AN's line up. I've had a lot of success with them and my best yields have always been with their nutes. YMMV, you could try it on part of your crop to see how you like it.

Definitely looking forward to seeing those pictures.


----------



## eric8313 (Feb 12, 2009)

have you ever thought of running generators for your lights?


----------



## EckoSky (Feb 13, 2009)

eric8313 said:


> have you ever thought of running generators for your lights?



Why would he do that when he is "borrowing" electricity


----------



## comercial (Feb 15, 2009)

Here is the room empty.





headbandrocker said:


> I think he said 25? But i would think more like 5o lbs! In the medical bible theres a grow with 14 x 6oos over 4oo clones and they yielded 27 lbs,but i think it was top feed.
> the aero seems like it would get you there so much faster!
> Comercialo you have a shot of you room empty?
> How large is the room? That is what ive been searching for!


----------



## doogleef (Feb 15, 2009)

That an impressive room, commercial 

18,000 watts. Rep+

Do you do any pruning or lollipopping? Would be a chore with 400 sites. 

Thanks for sharing your setup with us, man. Stay safe.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Goddamn!!! Now that is a growroom!!!
Seriously, good on you for being able to run an op this size.
And good on you for not having to justify your means of obtaining power, sometimes you just have to do something, be it right or wrong, it is what it is.
I should mention that i dont like stealing, but think about how much power companies bleed people for all the time.
i'll be watching this one!


----------



## fishindog (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow dude im very impressed....i love the setup 

how bad does the smell get? Or im sure you have the room sealed off with filters??? just wondering thanks +rep


----------



## comercial (Feb 15, 2009)

I lollipop them and will FIM some of them. And yes there is alot of work involved, just drain and flushing them every week is fucking chore.





doogleef said:


> That an impressive room, commercial
> 
> 18,000 watts. Rep+
> 
> ...


----------



## warkrimez (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow!....fingers crossed for ya man...good luck.


----------



## smokeandfly (Feb 16, 2009)

just a tip for you buy another lot of pumps and run them to a toilet and then when you need to drain flick them on and when you need to fill up use a hose. thats what im gonna do. that room doesnt look as big without the plants in there... still would love it to grow in but.


----------



## boonie (Feb 16, 2009)

mad set up
how old are the plants in the pics


----------



## comercial (Feb 16, 2009)

I use the same pumps, and run a back flow valve so I can turn the water to the plants off, then i connect a hose to the back flow drain to my sink, scrub the tub clean. Then refill with a hose. Then there is no need for another pump.

-Comercial



smokeandfly said:


> just a tip for you buy another lot of pumps and run them to a toilet and then when you need to drain flick them on and when you need to fill up use a hose. thats what im gonna do. that room doesnt look as big without the plants in there... still would love it to grow in but.


----------



## Tronica (Feb 16, 2009)

such a huge waste of power here tho.

seemorebuds guys grew 200 sites with 3 600w lights and got 6 lbs. 

invest in light movers?


----------



## SOorganic (Feb 16, 2009)

You got balls of Steele to post these pics. 400 makes this a Federal case if you get caught, your looking at about 16 years in prison if you fuck up.


----------



## musicjunkey (Feb 16, 2009)

that is a beautiful set up dude hope to have on like that one day. i run a similar setup just on a smaller scale works awesome!


----------



## vlunatrainwreck (Feb 16, 2009)

thats insane im rockn the train wreck as well much smaller scale though nice work


----------



## sparat1k (Feb 16, 2009)

Tronica said:


> such a huge waste of power here tho.
> 
> seemorebuds guys grew 200 sites with 3 600w lights and got 6 lbs.
> 
> invest in light movers?


do you have a link? my search is broken


----------



## smartbadguy (Feb 16, 2009)

Tronica said:


> such a huge waste of power here tho.
> 
> seemorebuds guys grew 200 sites with 3 600w lights and got 6 lbs.
> 
> invest in light movers?


\i smell bullshit


----------



## Tronica (Feb 16, 2009)

smartbadguy said:


> \i smell bullshit


 
You should educate yourself.

These videos are super old and even my mother has seen them.

You can watch them all on youtube.

just search seemorebuds

you can rep me later for showing you something you should have seen a long time ago


----------



## Gilfman (Feb 16, 2009)

MAN ... your name says it all....nice job


----------



## comercial (Feb 16, 2009)

Thats great but he still only got 6 pounds. I get close to 30 so you do the math.

I have seen his DVD's and there good.

-Comercial






Tronica said:


> such a huge waste of power here tho.
> 
> seemorebuds guys grew 200 sites with 3 600w lights and got 6 lbs.
> 
> invest in light movers?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Feb 16, 2009)

Tronica said:


> such a huge waste of power here tho.
> 
> seemorebuds guys grew 200 sites with 3 600w lights and got 6 lbs.
> 
> invest in light movers?


Dudes on his first grow, telling a professional how to do it. HA!


----------



## Tronica (Feb 16, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Dudes on his first grow, telling a professional how to do it. HA!


 
Not like this is rocket science. And every bit of info you could need is available in publications or on the internet. I've read every single book worth reading on growing marijuana, from front to back. And I still don't know everything, I have very little actual garden experiece, but I know common sense, and common sense says 600w lights less than 1' away from eachother, is overkill.

This guy is stealing power and that's the only reason it's even feasable to run 30x600w lights.

If you were not stealing power, and still using 600w lights like that, back to back, in a row, you're just an inefficient gardener. Get a mover, cut that power usage in half, stay safe.

Also - Commercial. SeeMore gets 15 lbs in with 1/8 of the space you are using, and 1/4 of the light you are using.
Using his system with as much room as you have and as many lights and he would probably be pulling close to 100lbs.

In his 200 site Aquamister, in a 4x6 room, he pulls 6lbs.

I'm not saying your garden is shitty, and my initial posting of SeeMores video was so the other guy could see it. Since he called 6lbs on 1800 watts bullshit. 

Your garden is great, but I think with all that investment you could do better. Maybe next grow!

If I ever run a garden like that, in that much room, I will be using the most efficient grow techniques that I know of.


----------



## comercial (Feb 17, 2009)

It's not overkill, there is no such thing as too much light. The only problem is too much heat.

You might be suprised at how much you learn as you expand the scale of your grows. Good luck.

-Comercial




Tronica said:


> Not like this is rocket science. And every bit of info you could need is available in publications or on the internet. I've read every single book worth reading on growing marijuana, from front to back. And I still don't know everything, I have very little actual garden experiece, but I know common sense, and common sense says 600w lights less than 1' away from eachother, is overkill.
> 
> This guy is stealing power and that's the only reason it's even feasable to run 30x600w lights.
> 
> ...


----------



## doogleef (Feb 17, 2009)

Tronica said:


> Not like this is rocket science. And every bit of info you could need is available in publications or on the internet. I've read every single book worth reading on growing marijuana, from front to back. And I still don't know everything, I have very little actual garden experiece, but I know common sense, and common sense says 600w lights less than 1' away from eachother, is overkill.
> 
> This guy is stealing power and that's the only reason it's even feasable to run 30x600w lights.
> 
> ...


Get out of your grow book and back into your garden. 

Too much light is VERY hard to do. As long as you are not light-bleaching the plants or overheating .. bring it on. It's all about lumen per sq ft. More light= more buds


----------



## pencap (Feb 17, 2009)

I aggree w/Comercial and Dogleaf, never too much light, its the damn heat that causes ALL the problems I've ever had....small spaces are a bitch to keep kool. I'll take a 12 to 16 foot ceiling anyday!!


----------



## UTurn (Feb 17, 2009)

ahh was just thinking today that trainwreck would be one of my top strains for mass growing. you in cali doin this project?


----------



## doctorgreeneggsandham (Feb 17, 2009)

SOorganic said:


> You got balls of Steele to post these pics. 400 makes this a Federal case if you get caught, your looking at about 16 years in prison if you fuck up.


um buzzkill. 

dude I am truly inspired. Once I save up enough money I am doing something... cant go into details. but yeah the setup is beautiful and wow you have balls putting these pics up. keep it up


----------



## Tronica (Feb 17, 2009)

less lights on a mover = less heat

less heat = closer lights = less lost intensity, less PAR

im not putz that doesn't understand the ratio of lights to buds. more light = more yield, its that simple, but an efficient garden does more than just add raw watts and call it good- especially if you're not stealing power. trying not to get busted. makes me think of WonkaLand in Tennessee. Could have been so easily avoided.







Anyways i was in a garden just last month that has 12 x 600w lights (hydrofarm refl and cooltubes) over 4 tables of plants, ebb/flow that kept his lights 6" from his plants. heat was controlled with 4 564 cfm fans running exhaust on each row off movers. 
intake was run with 4 large passives into a cellar and one much smaller fan. heat was a non issue. its winter and this is oregon so im sure it helps so well see if he can keep that up all year. but with an ac going i bet he will.
this garden was not dialed in yet and the guy had about half of his sites filled with 4 week into flowering buds. gdp, nirvanas ice, lavendar, and ppp, everything looked nice and hes thinking he is going to pull 8lbs off every table, staggered every 20 days, when he gets it finished.

this guy has been working on his grow for awhile knows his stuff and of course commerical is doing it great, and hes probably a great grower, much better than me - only on my first solo grow, ive only helped friends grow, and never much more than the simple stuff until now (since i finally got my medical card)
if i had the opportunity to do a huge grow like that, i think id make it a little more efficient, and not steal power. thats just my take.

that's all im saying tho because i am not an experienced gardner just a well researched one, im still watching this and wishing you the best of luck


----------



## panhead (Feb 17, 2009)

Tronica said:


> less lights on a mover = less heat
> 
> less heat = closer lights = less lost intensity, less PAR
> 
> ...


Dude you need to stop this,reading shit then thinking you have all the wisdom needed to run massive grow op's based on what you read & accepted as fact will not translate into bud growth.

The rules that apply to small personal closet gardens do not allways apply to large scale grow op's,the worst thing that has ever happened to growers is these video's everybody watches,including seemore's vids,they make everybody an expert right after they watch a vid.

Set up a large scale op & see what hapens with all the stuff you learned on the internet,you can throw all that shit out the window cause very little of it works.

Why not simply congradulate the man on a kick ass grow & thank him for posting pics of a grow on a scale that you or me will never reach,instead of beating a dead horse based on internet grow techniques.


----------



## Tronica (Feb 17, 2009)

panhead said:


> Dude you need to stop this,reading shit then thinking you have all the wisdom needed to run massive grow op's based on what you read & accepted as fact will not translate into bud growth.
> 
> The rules that apply to small personal closet gardens do not allways apply to large scale grow op's,the worst thing that has ever happened to growers is these video's everybody watches,including seemore's vids,they make everybody an expert right after they watch a vid.
> 
> ...


Why are you attacking me for not liking this mans grow?

He has to steal power for this to even be worth it.

I post videos of a grow that works better.

I've been in grows that were set up much better. I'm not attacking him, I'm just participating in discussion.

this is a forum, i dont need to kiss someones ass because they blew an ass load of money on a grow op and stole power to run it. whos to say i wont ever be on this level either? i am just getting into growing my own. im also 1 year from my masters and afterwards i wont have any ties to the states. i could fly across the worls and start growing large scale. im not an old man like you, pandhead. 

bottom line. i am entitled to my opinion and i will express it because thats what a forum is for, if you don't like i don't know what to tell you, id say get used to it, but if you havn't yet, i doubt your going to start now.


----------



## wmike82 (Feb 17, 2009)

Then it would be MUCH cooler in the room. The plants wouldn't be exposed to bad UV radiation and less heat at the tops (accounts for more CO2 absorption).

With a setup like that, and seeing as how much your pulling in, you can make the investment and it is the most KEY fix to your setup. 

You can also place your lights as close as 4" away from the plant tops!

You would definitely need an industrial chiller for the MASSIVE reservoir however.


----------



## dutchfunkle (Feb 17, 2009)

you r a fuckin BEAST comercial


----------



## panhead (Feb 17, 2009)

Tronica said:


> Why are you attacking me for not liking this mans grow?
> 
> He has to steal power for this to even be worth it.
> 
> ...


Your on your 1st grow ever (closet grow) & not only are you telling this man whats wrong with his commercial grow op but then go on to tell him how to fix it ,if i wasnt laughing hard enough allready here's some more,.

Other than being just plain rude & insulting what is your reasoning behind tearing this guys grow apart,to offer advice so far all i see is a guy who has read alot on growing & thinks he has it all figured out & somebody else is stupid ?,as for you telling me to " get used to it " im allready used to Google Grow Experts dreaming of the day they can become a weed baron,its nothing new & i am used to it but i'll never agree with it.

Instead of picking this growers operation apart you should be asking him to mentor you & help you learn to grow.

In your grow journal of your 1st grow thats barely out of the seedling stage as of 01-29-09 your asking for help from members on the site in dealing with the most basic of grow issues,then 3 weeks later telling a very skilled commercial grower his grow sucks ,you dont see the ridiculousness of this 

Is there one peice of information you reccomended to this grower that came from your own personal experience in your grow room ? have you ever ran light movers in your operation ? have you ever ran a multiple light HID grow ? have you ever corrrected issues concerning canopy management in multiple hid light grows ? have you ever corrected issues concerning ventilation in a mass grow op ? have you ever dealt with mold in a large scale grow op ? have you ever dealt with powdery mildew in a massive grow ? have you ever dealt with tempature control in a commercial grow op,these are all issues that are much harder to correct on a large scale vs a closet grow & issues that this grower has obviously dealt with & done a damm fine job to boot.

Commercial growing takes alot more than watching a video where some guy painted his whole body green & set up some little 400 watt grow,you'll learn this as your skill levels increase,and so you know the video's you claim are better grows have their own problems in those rooms,experienced growers will see these problems right off,im not going to bash those growers because they did a fine job & do not deserve anything other than my respect for helping people learn to grow but if you think those grows were pulled off without any serious problems you should watch them again.

You dont have to kiss somebody's ass to be a respectfull human being do you ?,you also dont have to kiss sombody's ass to treat growers threads with respect either,you would not like it one bit if experienced growers (or noobs) came to your thread & tore it apart would you ?,say what you will but you'd be pissed off & offended, as would we all, myself included.

Please be more respectfull of members who dont deserve their grow picked apart because it dosent look the same as what you saw in a video or read in a book,giving advice is one thing if it comes from personal experience but to bash other growers based on video or google experience is not cool & surely not how stoners are supposed to treat each other.

And your right,your not an old man like me,with age comes wisdom.


----------



## panhead (Feb 17, 2009)

comercial said:


> Well guys im back from the dead, sorry I bailed, things got hot and all i can say is never trust a women when you doing this stuff.
> 30 600 watt lights, 400 site. 3 resivors 2 banks going into each res. 5 lights above each bank of tubes. = 30 lights. roughly 25give or take a few every harvest.
> Dont ask me about power consumption, because i dont want to start a thread about how "it is bad to steal power and thats how you get caught thread".
> I hope everyone has been well.
> ...


Most excellent work & great pics.

Plus rep for an excellent job.


----------



## warkrimez (Feb 17, 2009)

Werd!.....panhead FTW


----------



## Tronica (Feb 17, 2009)

panhead said:


> \
> And your right,your not an old man like me,with age comes wisdom.


 
I love this.

Age automatically makes you "wise"

I'm afraid thats not true. But if you want to elevate yourself based on bullshit, be my guest. My fiances mother says that shit to her all the time and we just laugh our asses off at it.

but once again since you're of the habit of only seeing what you wanna see, I never said I'd grow better than him, or knew more than him. But I would still build a better garden than that. And guess what, I wouldn't need to steal power to do it.

Also, you assume because I'm on my first personal grow that I don't have experience with grow rooms. Great job, panini. Assumptions are the the crutch of a weak argument. I have been inside gardens that prodcued 100's of lbs of weed a year. I have helped set up an entire aero garden using pvc pipes, 18 x 1000w lights in the flowering room. And another 4000 in the veg room. Over 7000$ in lights/co2/fans/containers/reservoirs etc I've been in 3 gardens just this month that prodcued 5+ lbs a harvest. One was on a 6 week schedule producing 14lbs every harvest, all done in a garage. That garden belongs to one of my long time friends and I've seen him go from a closet grow and a toyota sentry to a commercial grow room and a m3 beamer.

Having a "green" thumb doesn't correlate with physics and environmental control. I don't need to know how to clone to know how to set up an efficient garden. Maybe the fact that my garden is absolute low budget is the reason I have even had any issues. You know whats invested in my grow? About 300$. Call it what you want, but a 300$ garden doing as well as mine is something I'm completely proud of.

You say I have "google" knowledge That's a clever way to try and defunct literature and documented evidence. I will admit to be knowledge hungry, I have read every book (not googled shit) and read all the old OG database stuff, all the good 420 and IC Mag stuff, and a bunch more I'm sure. But do you have any experience in a grow this size? I'm guessing your a mile short. You probably have even less than me as you've probably never had the opportunity to be in a large garden liek this. and I have been in MANY. So where do you come from off commenting on his grow? By your own argument you have no clue either because you lack experience. Get back to me on that one. Go build a garden like his and then you'll have the experience neccessary to say it's a good garden. 

You say I'm tearing his grow apart because I say he's not using his light efficiently. God forbid someone has an opinion and expresses it? I guess I'm just a total ass if I don't say "OMG BRO SWEET GROW, I WISH I COULD BE LIKE YOU" 

Instead I say, "hey, have you thought about a light mover? you could get better use out of your lights and run less power, and have less heating issues." I then go on to wish him luck with his grow and admit that he is almost assuredly a better gardener than I am and wish him luck on his grow.
And that is just to much "tearing apart" for you to handle? 

You've been a little to judgemental and immature about this whole thing and you're making me do the same thing. I'll go ahead and apoligize for offending you, but I will not admit that I'm doing anything wrong by expressing my opinion in the way I did. 

I'm sorry about polluting your thread with an argument that could be kept to pm, Commercial. And I'll exit stage right on this one.

Good luck with your grow. I'm sure you're gonna get massive buds. I'll be watching. 

Panhead if you want to continue this discussion civily between the 2 of us, I will do so also, through pms.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Feb 17, 2009)

Tronica said:


> Why are you attacking me for not liking this mans grow?
> 
> He has to steal power for this to even be worth it.
> 
> ...


I dont know about you, but while stealing power isnt such a great thing, I think its better than the telltale 20 KW 12 hour spike that would stick out like a sore thumb on a power bill. Sometimes you do what is necessary and not what is necessarily right. 
I'm not trying to be a dick, but you need to get humble in a hurry. If you're too full of yourself to do that, you've gotta work on your walk and get it up to par with your talk. 
Either way, your fictional imagining of how you would do something vs. something of this scale actually done effectively are two different things.
Also in that video, dude gets a nasty case of the borg and has to pull out early, so it just shows you even the "pros" fuck themselves every now and then. 
You 'could' fly across the world and grow a thousand tons of dope in a 3x3 closet but you're not. I 'could' have a fucking golden toilet, but i don't. Commercial here does have a sick setup that produces so why not just sit back, enjoy the show, and save to advice\criticism for someone who needs it. 
Sorry if i'm being harsh, i've got nothing but love and appreciation for expanding ones knowledge of this fine art\science of marijuana horticulture... You can run around waving charts and graphs of lux\lumens vs distance and talk about the glory of light movers and what not, remind us that jorge gets 50 pounds off of a bunch of fireflies trapped in a jar and seemore buds actually grow marijuana instead of toenails... but still not have any idea how it practically applies in the real world. In this game, experience talks, bullshit walks.


Nah just kidding, bullshit doesn't walk, its everywhere.


----------



## Tronica (Feb 17, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> I dont know about you, but while stealing power isnt such a great thing, I think its better than the telltale 20 KW 12 hour spike that would stick out like a sore thumb on a power bill. Sometimes you do what is necessary and not what is necessarily right.
> I'm not trying to be a dick, but you need to get humble in a hurry. If you're too full of yourself to do that, you've gotta work on your walk and get it up to par with your talk.
> Either way, your fictional imagining of how you would do something vs. something of this scale actually done effectively are two different things.
> Also in that video, dude gets a nasty case of the borg and has to pull out early, so it just shows you even the "pros" fuck themselves every now and then.
> ...


 

my theories are based in science. if you want to try and humble science, be my guest. but science will prevail. fuck the monkeys and hours poking around learning from "mistakes" 

id rather know what i was doing and do it right the first time, knowledge IS experience. why do i need to do something when i can just study the results from other people who have done the same thing?

i guess thats how the world works

doctors dont study, they just get right to wrk, try, try, and try again, eventually theyll get right. but of course they wont record the process for the next guy. the world doesn't work that way.
chemist never studied, they just summon knowledge of all things from the cosmos.


----------



## panhead (Feb 17, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Sometimes you do what is necessary and not what is necessarily right.
> I'm not trying to be a dick, but you need to get humble in a hurry. If you're too full of yourself to do that, you've gotta work on your walk and get it up to par with your talk


Right on,i couldnt agree more.



Tronica said:


> I will admit to be knowledge hungry, I have read every book (not googled shit) and read all the old OG database stuff, all the good 420 and IC Mag stuff, and a bunch more I'm sure. But do you have any experience in a grow this size? I'm guessing your a mile short. You probably have even less than me as you've probably never had the opportunity to be in a large garden liek this. and I have been in MANY.
> 
> Instead I say, "hey, have you thought about a light mover?



Nope,i wouldnt even know where to begin with a light mover,are these what light movers are ?







How would somebody cool that many thousands of watts if cool tubes were not applicable in that room,i wonder if this would work .







I wonder how long it would take a guy to smoke all 160 of those plants in that room & why this grower would even need his other grow room,this guy must smoke like crazy 







Is this how clones are supposed to look after they root,im not sure if this guy's method of cloning is any good,can ya take a look & let me know if they are ok .







Is this how bud's are supposed to look 30 days into flowering 







Are these ozone generators any good for odor control,one of these day's i hope to get 4 of them 







Your right there fella,i really dont grow anything i just like to pretend,it makes the time pass quicker & i feel much cooler pretending.

BTW,you've made it very clear that you dont approve of people hot wiring their electrical service,in every last post you make,can we say dead horse ?


----------



## musicjunkey (Feb 17, 2009)

amen brotha bring on the light!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpruceZeus (Feb 17, 2009)

Tronica said:


> my theories are based in science. if you want to try and humble science, be my guest. but science will prevail. fuck the monkeys and hours poking around learning from "mistakes"
> 
> id rather know what i was doing and do it right the first time, knowledge IS experience. why do i need to do something when i can just study the results from other people who have done the same thing?
> 
> ...


Just because you claim science as your ally does not make it so. With all your suppossed knowledge I would think you would take it down a notch. You are not science, just because you've read a bunch (we all have I assure you) doesn't make you anymore scientific than all the "monkeys" who are actually out there doing things and not just safely theorising about them. 
Knowledge is required to do anything, the more you know the better off you are. BUT WITHOUT EXPERIENCE IT DOESNT MEAN SHIT!
Your logic is flawless i must admit. I mean as soon as doctors take an exam and prove they paid attention in class they get to start doing open heart surgery right?
Let me answer that for you.
Doctors need YEARS of practical experience before they're allowed to start operating on patients/writing in medical journals/anything at all.

These forums are about sharing knowledge and advancing our trade\hobby\passion, i certainly don't mean to suppress the exchange of ideas, i just think you need to pull back on the ego a little. By all means, share your thoughts, just try not to come off as such a dick about it.

Reminds be of an old proverb, i can't remember it verbatim but its along the lines of "Only when you can admit you know nothing can you truly start to learn"
I'll be the first to admit i don't know a damn thing, but one thing i do know is you, sir, are out of line.


----------



## Tronica (Feb 17, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Just because you claim science as your ally does not make it so. With all your suppossed knowledge I would think you would take it down a notch. You are not science, just because you've read a bunch (we all have I assure you) doesn't make you anymore scientific than all the "monkeys" who are actually out there doing things and not just safely theorising about them.
> Knowledge is required to do anything, the more you know the better off you are. BUT WITHOUT EXPERIENCE IT DOESNT MEAN SHIT!
> Your logic is flawless i must admit. I mean as soon as doctors take an exam and prove they paid attention in class they get to start doing open heart surgery right?
> Let me answer that for you.
> ...


I never said an md was was right and ready to go right out of exams. Don't put words in my mouth to make your own argument more valid. Please bring it on your own laurels, do not falsify my arguments by mislabeling them. I implyed that without knowledge, experience won't get you far.

My argument is valid, against the "lol google knowledge you dont know shit because you han't done it" bullshit that Panhead clutched at. Neither alone will get you very far. Knowledge is my ally. I have no problems with people learning from mistakes and experience. I'll chose to learn from both, but before I take on the experience, I'll make sure I have the appropriate knowledge. Be that from visiting and setting up giant gardens, or from studying all the different aspects of canna growing.


----------



## sparat1k (Feb 17, 2009)

i wanna see what 25+lbs of bud looks like


----------



## pencap (Feb 17, 2009)

Tronica stole the INVERSE SQUARe law posting from me....I posted that shit a year ago.... FDD2BLK quoted...."I bought one of theese" this is getting funny....I think it's a poser....Sorry I even en-terd this thread...............


(quoted........Sorry if i'm being harsh, i've got nothing but love and appreciation for expanding ones knowledge of this fine art\science of marijuana horticulture... You can run around waving charts and graphs of lux\lumens vs distance and talk about the glory of light movers and what not, remind us that jorge gets 50 pounds off of a bunch of fireflies trapped in a jar and seemore buds actually grow marijuana instead of toenails... but still not have any idea how it practically applies in the real world. In this game, experience talks, bullshit walks.)



See the link and looky at the posting dates... haww haww!
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/38146-determine-your-lights-power.html#post396850



http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg185/panheadxxx/87ba3650.jpg Nice pic!!!!!! Howd you do that...i'm getting photohard...


----------



## morrisgreenberg (Feb 17, 2009)

i hate to chime in on an argument, but by hangin around and helping set up a a gro OP does not give you the expierience, you just might aswell have said you watch jorge cervantes dvd, unless your all alone and you got leaves burning up at the tips and plants turning yellow, or your the only one standing there measure ML's...to watch it being done right and doing it right are 2 Totally different things...i also agree with you about the science of horticulture, but a bookworm would still need a greenthumb....i apologize i dont wanna come off like a dick, but your gonna get some harsh criticism round here talking like this...PS his gro op is lovely and very streamlined and making a grow op look so simple is mastery


----------



## sparat1k (Feb 17, 2009)

panhead said:


> How would somebody cool that many thousands of watts if cool tubes were not applicable in that room,i wonder if this would work .


You might wanna tape up those cracks.


----------



## Tronica (Feb 17, 2009)

morrisgreenberg said:


> but a bookworm would still need a greenthumb....


 
workin' on it.


----------



## pencap (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh....and one more thing... While I'm dropping names... I do believe *"See More Buds"* IS a* mod* on this forum by another name....might wanna watch what cha say*.,,. Zuess*...JMHO... and *Tronica.*.. your THEROries can not be based on Science....Science does not support theories.........................Science is based on LAWS............As does mathematics. Theories can not be proven,... only debated.
Laws, on the other hand can be proven SCIENTIFICALY, ie. IVERSE SQUARE LAW...If you understand it.... I understand where your'e coming from...I just don't understand why youre cumming. 

Why does everyone have to be such an Undegreed Botinist here? 

( I love Nancy Botwin.....

Commercial........... way to grow....if you can proove to theese neophytes your for real by posting a different and new pic....of this grow.....I'll support you...otherwise I'm thinking youre either Jacking off to thees new posts / debates.... or just a egopantyack looking for attention... Look what youve started. Shame on the rest of us for falling for such a thread...

Pencap Is off this thread.


----------



## smartbadguy (Feb 18, 2009)

stop the fighting. we are we gettin another update


----------



## DeweyKox (Feb 18, 2009)

Yea, I am subscribed to this thread, where is the update yo!


----------



## gottagrow69 (Feb 18, 2009)

dude how much do you yeild from that setup


----------



## comercial (Feb 18, 2009)

This post has gone bad, instead of bashing each other, we should tap each others brains for knowledge. You know what the best thing about my grow op is? That in these down times when the econemy sucks. Marijuana is still thriving. I wish every one had a set up like mine or bigger. I wish everybody luck, be back in a bit.

-Comercial




gottagrow69 said:


> dude how much do you yeild from that setup


----------



## DWR (Feb 18, 2009)

comercial said:


> This post has gone bad, instead of bashing each other, we should tap each others brains for knowledge. You know what the best thing about my grow op is? That in these down times when the econemy sucks. Marijuana is still thriving. I wish every one had a set up like mine or bigger. I wish everybody luck, be back in a bit.
> 
> -Comercial



thnx u, I hope your wish comes true for us  yiii haaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## comercial (Feb 18, 2009)

Here is my other place in full flower. I had to edit my face out. These are all in DWC.





smartbadguy said:


> stop the fighting. we are we gettin another update


----------



## DWR (Feb 18, 2009)

Beautyfull !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tronica (Feb 18, 2009)

agreed 

i want to live in it


----------



## comercial (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks buddy,

I'm going to bow out for a bit. If the vibe of this thread changes I will jump back in.

I might update some harvest room pictures soon.





DWR said:


> Beautyfull !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## panhead (Feb 18, 2009)

pencap said:


> http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg185/panheadxxx/87ba3650.jpg Nice pic!!!!!! Howd you do that...i'm getting photohard...


The macro setting on my camera along with a negative 2 exposure setting,i have no clue what that shit means it just took a good pic


----------



## darkhaze (Feb 18, 2009)

hey dude gota say im drooling right now any details on how to steal power ???? ive got my own way but would love to do something like urs but on a slightly smaller scale got 90 fem seeds and 57 germed so hopefuly myn turn out like urs cheers budddd


----------



## Stoney Jake (Feb 18, 2009)

comercial said:


> This post has gone bad, instead of bashing each other, we should tap each others brains for knowledge. You know what the best thing about my grow op is? That in these down times when the econemy sucks. Marijuana is still thriving. I wish every one had a set up like mine or bigger. I wish everybody luck, be back in a bit.
> 
> -Comercial


Damn straight, what the hell happened here. 
Very nice op you have there man. That must be like a part time job, I bet you put 20+ hours into that a week. Props on the set up
You will be supplying your whole area with nugs in no time.


----------



## DWR (Feb 18, 2009)

comercial said:


> Thanks buddy,
> 
> I'm going to bow out for a bit. If the vibe of this thread changes I will jump back in.
> 
> I might update some harvest room pictures soon.



 Keep that shit up man, i hope u can feel the vibe again ...  

Peace yo ! Cant wait to see them lovely harvest pics


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 18, 2009)

It's fun to read some of these other guys posts! Disrespecting your work... lol

As soon as I read Trainwreck, Aeroponics, CO2 and Botanicare nutes I said to myself "This guy knows his shit".

Fuck efficiency. I want thick, dank, tasty, buds and you need a shit load of light to do that.

I think your yields are incredible! Especially considering the quality of the bud you produce. Who the fuck cares how many lights it takes? Do these guys even understand what Trainwreck is worth?

I also swear by Botanicare nutes. I use the same as you, Pro Grow & Bloom. I also use Cal-Mag Plus, Liquid Karma and Sweet. Organic is the only way to go for that sweet tasting bud.

I would wish you luck but luck is not going to save your ass in the real world. Only carbon filters.

Here's an idea...take the profits and move to Cali. Buy a commercial building and set up the whole op again only bigger. Get a Medical Marijuana Provider licence and make it totally legal. Pay all your taxes on the profits.

That way you could be helping society by paying taxes, you could also be helping people that need medicine. You wouldn't have to steal power and worry about getting caught.

You can still make a ton of money without all the stress. And you would be helping a lot of people.

One more thing bro...I don't want this to sound cheesy but if there is anyway you could find a cancer victim and help them out with some herb for free that would be sweet. People that are very sick usually can't work and have virtually no money. When they go through chemo they puke all day long without any medicine. Of course you all know this already...

Anyway, that one act of helping someone will touch your heart in places that all the money in the world never can. I know it may sound weird but you will understand what I mean after you do it the first time.

My first drop to a cancer patient changed my life. You too may be on a mission. You just don't know it yet...


----------



## Tronica (Feb 18, 2009)

http://www.break.com/index/wonkaland-for-stoners.html


----------



## panhead (Feb 18, 2009)

StinkBud said:


> Anyway, that one act of helping someone will touch your heart in places that all the money in the world never can. I know it may sound weird but you will understand what I mean after you do it the first time.
> 
> My first drop to a cancer patient changed my life. You too may be on a mission. You just don't know it yet...


Words to live by & advice all of can use.

In the last few months the wife & i have been trying to help a few people we trust with genetics & supply, only those few people for saftey issues,we have so much extra every harvest that we cant possibly use it all,our goal is to be able to legally take on 10 more chronic pain patients within the next year,mainly Multiple Sclerosis patients who suffer with the form of MS classified as RR-MS because of the intense nerve pain & loss of appetite that comes with the disese,hopefully we'll both be able to possess & grow legally in the next few months so we can legally supply those extra people.

My wife has RR-MS in it's worst form possible & it's eating her brain alive,helping the few people we do right now is the best therapy we could ever hope to get her,after we donate she's on a high all day long,seeing her happy for even that short a period of time means everything to me.

Your right too,the feeling you get from being in the position to help & then actually doing it is a great fucking feeling that makes me high all day long,the simple act of donating an ounce of my extra pot does more for my sense of self worth & respect than just about anything else has,we also donate every xmas to the childrens terminal cancer ward at the local hospital so the parents of terminal children can be be with their children in the last days & still be able to pay the bills, without having to choose between spending time with their child & working,helping sick people is unsurpassed as far as were concerned. 

Plus rep to you .


----------



## SpruceZeus (Feb 18, 2009)

hey comercial, sorry about the epic thread jack, no disrespect intended to anyone.
I would love to see some more pictures of that op in action if you have.
We all share a common love for dope, we should use that as a jumping off point and stop all the fussin' and the fightin'.

Much love.


----------



## ProfessorMembrane (Feb 18, 2009)

Tronica said:


> my theories are based in science. if you want to try and humble science, be my guest. but science will prevail. fuck the monkeys and hours poking around learning from "mistakes"
> 
> id rather know what i was doing and do it right the first time, knowledge IS experience. why do i need to do something when i can just study the results from other people who have done the same thing?
> 
> ...


Everyone knows that Professor Membrane is the only man allowed to speak for Sweet Science, back you heretic, back!

True Scientists generate knowledge through experimentation & interpretation of data, and all that must be preceded by years of intense, reflection-filled study of your subject of choice, whether that subject is Quantum Physics or Cannabis Horticulture.

True Scientists are also dedicated to progress! They share their results with the world in the hopes that another can expand their work and create a true breakthrough! If you had any Scientific spirit within you, you'd be presenting models for a more efficient form of these mass production grow rooms.

With that said, I think Commercial would benefit from some research into Parallel Line Tapping in order to make his Electrical Hijacking less dangerous in terms of security.


----------



## doctorgreeneggsandham (Feb 18, 2009)

ProfessorMembrane said:


> Everyone knows that Professor Membrane is the only man allowed to speak for Sweet Science, back you heretic, back!
> 
> True Scientists generate knowledge through experimentation & interpretation of data, and all that must be preceded by years of intense, reflection-filled study of your subject of choice, whether that subject is Quantum Physics or Cannabis Horticulture.
> 
> ...


I cant find a single thing on Parallel Line Tapping... any links?


----------



## brucetree (Feb 18, 2009)

let me say wowoweewee and good luck...


----------



## ProfessorMembrane (Feb 19, 2009)

The instructions are admittedly hard to find, I thought they were in the Anarchist's Cookbook but may have been mistaken. The scientific principle that allows this is called Electromagnetic Induction, whereby charge is gathered from large energy sources through the air using a powerful magnet.

The principle is demonstrated on a small scale here:
Large Florescent Sculpture Powered by overhead High Voltage Lines
Parallel Line Used to Power Christmas Lights

Don't be fooled by the YouTube fellow's claims, though, you must create your induction tap from the main power line, not your home's wiring, or you'll just be siphoning your own energy.


----------



## Stoney Jake (Feb 19, 2009)

That is a great idea...Maybe Ill try making one
Might shock myself but it would be interesting to try out :^P


----------



## smartbadguy (Feb 19, 2009)

comercial said:


> Here is my other place in full flower. I had to edit my face out. These are all in DWC.


that look sweet. i really hope you post a harvest pic


----------



## naturalhigh (Feb 19, 2009)

Tronica said:


> less lights on a mover = less heat
> 
> less heat = closer lights = less lost intensity, less PAR
> 
> ...



theres no way your goona get 8 lbs a table..thats impossible...3 lbs or soo in pushing it and maybe 4 to 5 TOPs with some luck


----------



## hugetom80s (Mar 4, 2009)

Jackers and nay-sayers aside, I hope you don't abandon the thread.

We don't get enough commercial-scale growers sharing their results with us here and I'd really like to see how this goes.


----------



## MediMary (May 20, 2009)

what happened to this thread.. commercial in jail?


----------



## DWR (May 21, 2009)

MediMary said:


> what happened to this thread.. commercial in jail?



maybe spending loads of cash  

hehe


----------



## UTurn (May 21, 2009)

the pics i have seen in this thread are sickkkkk so if it is really yours then congrats but unless I see some more photos and some unique shots im gonna say i dont believe it. benvegas and his $260000 on the other hand is some legit stuff, updates and photos make it more real


----------



## LoganSmith (May 21, 2009)

He jammed because all of the negativity. People can't handle it, real, not real. bla, bla bla. The amount of work that he/she puts into it and them tries to bring it here to share his/her love and BAM thread hijacked. 

Good luck and god speed.


----------



## LoganSmith (May 21, 2009)

He jammed because all of the negativity. People can't handle it, real, not real. bla, bla bla. The amount of work that he/she puts into it and them tries to bring it here to share his/her love and BAM thread hijacked. 

Good luck and god speed.


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (May 21, 2009)

comercial said:


> Thanks buddy,
> 
> I'm going to bow out for a bit. If the vibe of this thread changes I will jump back in.
> 
> I might update some harvest room pictures soon.


Great setup. Can't blame you, man. That guy is a total nube. I find that folks that feel the need to defend thamselves at any cost are very insecure and know little or nothing about the subject. This jerkoff, who's only been in a grow room as a flunkie set up helper has never grown anything. Most folks on here are great people. Just a few are assholes and you can tell which ones really fast.


----------



## headbandrocker (May 22, 2009)

come back commercial!


----------



## GreenThumbSucker (May 22, 2009)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> Great setup. Can't blame you, man. That guy is a total nube. I find that folks that feel the need to defend thamselves at any cost are very insecure and know little or nothing about the subject. This jerkoff, who's only been in a grow room as a flunkie set up helper has never grown anything. Most folks on here are great people. Just a few are assholes and you can tell which ones really fast.


I concur. I find this to be a fascinating thread. Is sad that it ended in chaos because of one person.

Comercial, if you do come back to this thread I have one question. What strain is that in the picture where you are standing amongst your flowering females. That is one hell of a flower to leaf ratio. Curious what brand of fert/ratio you use for flowering.


----------



## Hedgehunter (May 23, 2009)

come back !!


----------



## LandofZion (May 23, 2009)

I agree. Even lock everyone out from making comments and just let us check out the process you use etc


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 26, 2009)

Hey so what was this guy's room temp? 90+?


----------



## naturalhigh (May 27, 2009)

ahh hes still around guys i talked to him on pm a few times....yea its funny...people get all pisssed that people steal power...ha who gives a fucking shit...its not like the monopoly power company is not making money else where...they make 100s of millions of dollars a year.... those people that talk the shit are more likly those google growers that are looking up shit in a HS computer labs...lol fuck u hater...


----------



## M Blaze (May 27, 2009)

Comercial, dont worry about the haters. Just keep doin your thing and keep posting up some pics coz its a huge operation you got there and this thread would be some very interesting reading if you keep it up. 

Ignore the haters and keep posting up and just do your thing bro.


----------



## LandofZion (May 27, 2009)

Bump for the commercial grow!


----------



## dutchfunkle (Jun 6, 2009)

I think the feds didn't like this grow as much as we did


----------

